# Snorkeling my 650 V2 Arctic Cat



## skeeter_nash84

Got a question that someone on here can probably answer for me. Can you run the Breather Box intake and the Belt Intake into the same snorkel to cut down on so many pipes coming out the top. This way I would only have two snorkels instead of three coming out one for the two intakes and one for the belt exhaust. Any help you guys can give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Polaris425

nope. BAD idea. intake needs it's OWN snorkel... dont wanna mess w/ intake air anymore than you have to.


----------



## skeeter_nash84

Ok thanks just wondering I've had different opinions on it b/c on my bike it actually runs to the same breather box under the front body panel


----------



## skeeter_nash84

Ok I was just wondering b/c on my cat they both run to the same breather box underneath the body panel and I've had different opinions on the effects of it.


----------



## Polaris425

Your airbox and cvt intake get air from the same place? are you SURE? I bet it's divided inside... I highly doubt they are linked....


----------



## skeeter_nash84

Well it runs in the same box now you may be correct about it being divided inside. Will using 2 inch snorkels make my bike run too lean as well?


----------



## phreebsd

2 inch snorks almost guarantee you stay in richland.


----------



## skeeter_nash84

Ok cool how bout doing a mod on my factory exhaust will that cause it to be to lean?


----------



## whoolieshop

The exhaust mod will probably be more likely to lean you out than the snorkels... Depending on how you run your snorkels and what size you use they can end up being the same or a little more restrictive than the stock setup.


----------



## greenkitty7

actually, the way the airbox is set up on an AC, if you dont jet your carb after running 2in snorks (with minimum bends) then you will run lean. if you dont want to jet, you can get a reducer plug for the intake snork. and P is right, the box is divided on the inside.


----------



## skeeter_nash84

Ok great info guys thanks


----------

